

Why was $114 billion withdrawn from US banks this month? - Jaigus
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-01-23/missing-114-billion-from-u-dot-s-dot-banks

======
jayfuerstenberg
Let's hope people woke up and decided to move their money to credit unions.

I know... it's a long shot.

------
teeja
Gotta be the payoff for whoever put in the fix at Justice.

